

Why Apple stock is down today? - ilhackernews
http://www.thestreet.mobi/story/12881012/1/why-apple-aapl-stock-is-down-today.html

======
Jiloko
non-mobile link if anyone is looking for it:
[http://www.thestreet.com/story/12881012/1/why-apple-aapl-
sto...](http://www.thestreet.com/story/12881012/1/why-apple-aapl-stock-is-
down-today.html)

